# Brauche Kaufberatung für Hardware :D



## sansa11 (4. Februar 2012)

*Brauche Kaufberatung für Hardware *

Also :>

Was ich mir neu für meinen Rechner zulegen wollte:
ASRock Z68 Pro3-M Mainboard (Motherboard) Sockel Intel® 1155 Chipsatz Intel® Z68 im Conrad Online Shop 

Einmal das Mainboard

Intel® Core™ i5-2500K Prozessor Boxed 4x 3300 MHz Quad Core Sockel Intel® 1155 95 W im Conrad Online Shop 

Prozessor

Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB (1x 4 GB) DDR3-RAM 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 240pin DIMM im Conrad Online Shop

Ram x2 für 8gb

So, soviel dazu.. Habe es schon so ausgewählt, dass ich die Möglichkeit hätte zu übertakten.
Mein Rechner hat nicht mehr die allzu neueste Hardware, deswegen wollt ich ihn mal etwas auffrischen xD
Wobei ich mir noch nicht so sicher bin ist meine Grafikkarte.. Etwas älter: ATI Radeon HD 4650. Vielleicht eine neue zulegen?

Muss ich noch auf etwas achten? Wenn ihr Informationen braucht gebe ich sie euch :>

Dankeschön<3


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. Februar 2012)

Poste doch bitte mal komplett deinen aktuellen rechner, denn wen ich deine grafikkarte sehe ist die das erste was ich aufrüsten würde 
Beim mainboard würd ich die normale version nehmen ohne M und wenn du etwas sparen willst ohne Z68 chipsatz.
hier währe empfehlenswert: P67 Pro3 B3.
Speicher ist okay, kann man auch nochmal 5€ sparen wenn man 1333MHz statt 1600 nimmt.
prozessor gute wahl, und vielleicht verrätst du uns noch dein budget? 
wäre sehr nett


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

Und auch mal das Netzteil nennen. Hast Du auch noch alte IDE-Laufwerke?


----------



## sansa11 (4. Februar 2012)

Ohmanno man xD einen Moment.. müsst gradmal den PC aufmachen und iwwas identifizieren xD

Schonmal der Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+ 2.60GHz
4 GB Ram
W7 HP64Bit

Edit kommt gleich xD


----------



## sansa11 (4. Februar 2012)

Also: Prozessor: AMD Dual Core 2.60 GHz 
1. FP Seagate Barracuda 7200.11
2. FP WD 1600JB
Ram: 4gb DDR2 soweit es auf dem Mainboard steht.
Netzteil:ATX580HM
Kühler: Alpine irgendwas
Mainboard ECS a740gm-m

Budget: ca 500 Euro möchte ich ausgeben xD

Danke erst mal 

Sry dass es solange gedauert hat xD 3 mal ausversehen beim Schreiben ne Seite zurück gegangen dann war alles geschriebene Weg :3


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

Also, Du willst sicher dann auch die bestmögliche Spieleleistung fürs Geld, oder? Bei 500€ wird das mit nem Intel-System schwer - da isses wichtig zu wissen, ob Deine Festplatten und DVD-LW IDE oder Sata sind. Wenn die nämlich noch IDE sind, brauchst Du das neu, und das ist nicht ganz billig. Die modernen Boards für INtel haben nämlich so weit ich weiß kein IDE mehr.

also erstmal das checken


----------



## sansa11 (5. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich das sehe hat die Seagate SataII und die WD IDE ;D 
Auf der WD ist Windows installiert, kann ich ja auf die Seagate machen xD bzw auf die Seagate installieren.
Sollte daher erst mal kein Problem sein^^

Aber Danke


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

Okay, wenn Du die Seagate behalten kannst, dann isses schonmal einfacher.

zB ein MSI P67A-G45 als Mainboard, dazu einen INtel i5-2500k. Das sind dann schonmal 300€. Dazu 2x4GB DDR3-RAM mit 1333MHz, 1,5Volt. ca 35-40€. Dann bleiben noch 170€ - dafür kriegst Du dann wohl nur eine AMD 6870, denn eine GTX 560 Ti ist glaub ich nen Tick teurer - da ist die Frage, ob Du ein BISSchen mehr ausgeben kannst. Oder Du nimmst nur einen i5-2400, dann sparst Du etwas Geld für die bessere Graka. Übertakten kannst Du den 2400 aber dann nicht.

Oder aber Du nimmst ein AMD-System: Board mit 970er-Chipsatz für Sockel AM3+ kostet 70-80€ zB das hier (hab ich selber) Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  , ein starker AMD-Quadcore X4 970 ca 135€ AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (HDZ970FBGMBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  , RAM genau wie bei Intel - dann hast Du nur 240-250€ ausgegeben, und für 250€ kriegst Du natürlich eine Nvidia GTX 560 Ti 448, was in der Summe dem Intel-System mit "nur" einer 6870 überlegen ist - wenn Du wiederum AMD+GTX 560 Ti 448 vergleichst mit Intel i5 + GTX 560 Ti, dann könnte das ähnlich aussehen - je nach Spiel wäre dann mal das eine, mal das andere besser.


Ach ja: in allen Fällen KANN es sein, dass es mit dem Netzeil knapp wird.


----------



## sansa11 (5. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, Also würde gerne bei Intel bleiben xD dann geb ich lieber etwas mehr Geld aus  Danke dafür.

Und das mit dem Netzteil.. Kann es knapp werden heißt, dass er mir eventeull abstürzt/abkokelt? 
Ist mir ma nämlich vor ein paar jahren passiert.. Lag zwar nicht am Netzteil, aber das Motherboard hatte nen kurzschluss xD der PC ist abgestürzt, hat geraucht und das Zimmer roch verkokelt xD


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Februar 2012)

Wenn du keine Übertaktungsexperiment o.ä. machen willst, brauchst du gar keinen 2500K. Übertakten bringt nur wenig Mehrleistung, und wenn dir die Leistung eines i5 2400 nicht mehr ausreicht (was so schnell nicht passieren wird), dann hilft dir auch ein übertakteter 2500K nicht mehr. Also mein Vorschlag: i5 2400+8GB RAM+560Ti

Welches Netzteil hast du denn genau? Marke,Modell usw.?


----------



## sansa11 (5. Februar 2012)

Hm. Also wenn das so ist, dass übertakten ja so wenig bringt dann ist der 2400er wohl doch die billigere Variante.. Ausserdem bräuchte ich ja dann auch kein Mainboard was zum Übertakten geeignet ist.. würde nochmal was sparen xD
Frage: die 560ti.. Gibt ja so wie ich das sehe mehrere Varianten? xD Welche meinst du genau? wie teuer wäre sie?

Netzteil: Computernetzteil 580W lP4 & PFC ATX580HM Netzteil PC | eBay


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. Februar 2012)

Ich würde die von EVGA GTX560Ti FPB nehmen, 10 Jahre garantie, wenn du die karte innerhalb von 30 tagen nach kauf bei ihnen registrierst, und meistens kriegste auch irgend einen steam spiel key geschenkt.
und dem netzteil würd ich nix anvertrauen, dann doch lieber noch etwas geld in ein 550W maarkennetzteil investieren.
z.b. Antec HCG 520.


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Februar 2012)

Genau.  Mit den 10 Jahren Grantie musst aber aufpassen, das gilt nur für manche Modelle, und so viel ich weiß, für die 560 Ti nicht. Bei der gibts dann wahrscheinlich nur 2-3 Jahre Garantie, aber auch erst wenn du dich bei denen registrierst. In dem Fall könnte man auch eine andere Karte nehmen...z.B. meine ASUS oder eine Gigabyte.

Beim Netzteil kann ich quaaak mal wieder zustimmen. Dein jetziges ist ein Schrott, deswegen auch von mir eine Empfehlung für das Antec HCG.

Als Mainboard kann ich u.a. meins empfehlen (siehe Signatur). Das ist ein modifiziertes H61-Board für knapp 70 Euro, dass dann auch die integrierte Grafik vom Prozessor nutzen kann, obwohl das eigentlich nur bei H67 bzw. Z68-Chipsätzen möglich ist.


----------



## sansa11 (5. Februar 2012)

Hm alles klar :3
i-5 2400 180€
560ti ca. 200
mainboard ca 100
Ram ca 40 .. 520 xD
das Netzteil 60
580.. hm 
Gibts auch billigere gute Netzteile? 
Und wies aussieht muss ich wohl wenn ich sparen will, die ganze Hardware bei verschiedenen Händlern vergleichen und übers Internet alles bestellen oder? xD Wenn ich schau, die Evga bei Conrad 220, wo anders 200..


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Februar 2012)

Du darfst nicht am falschen Ende sparen, und das wäre hier dann das Netzteil. Man unterschätzt immer, wie wichtig das Netzteil ist. Schlechte Netzteile bringen nicht nur deutlich weniger Leistung als Markennetzteile mit der gleiche nangegebenen Leistung, sondern beschädigen u.a. auch andere Komponente (mein altes TS-Power No-name-Netzteil hat 2 Festplatten und eine Grafikkarte geschrottet)
Also ich rechne mal so: 
2400: 170 Euro
Gigabyte 560 Ti: 190 Euro
MB: 70 Euro
RAM: 35 Euro
Netzteil: 60 Euro

=> 525 Euro...geht doch noch oder?


----------



## svd (5. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Genau.  Mit den 10 Jahren Grantie musst aber aufpassen, das gilt nur für manche Modelle, und so viel ich weiß, für die 560 Ti nicht. Bei der gibts dann wahrscheinlich nur 2-3 Jahre Garantie, aber auch erst wenn du dich bei denen registrierst. In dem Fall könnte man auch eine andere Karte nehmen...z.B. meine ASUS oder eine Gigabyte.
> 
> ...


 
Für die "FPB GTX560Ti" gibt es durchaus diese "Limited Lifetime" Garantie. Auf zwei Jahre beschränkt sich die Garantie zB: für die 448er GTX560Ti.


----------



## sansa11 (5. Februar 2012)

So wie deine Zusammenstellung ist, find ich das ok  

Beim Ram wohl dein 8GB Corsair XMS3 1600 oder?


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Februar 2012)

Ok, gut zu wissen.  Ich war mir in diesem Punkt jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob das jetzt wirklich diese Karte war. Dann lohnt es sich schon, zur EVGA zu greifen. Obwohl man die Karte idR sowieso nur 3-4 Jahre nutzt...besser verkaufen lässt sie sich aber dann in jedem Fall....


----------



## sansa11 (5. Februar 2012)

Alles klar  dann werd ich mir mal im Internet die Preise vergleichen etc.. vielleicht hol ich dann noch den ein oder anderen Euro raus xD 
Wenn Ihr dann noch irgendwelche Tipps habt lasst sie mich wissen :>

Danke Euch für die vielen Tipps und Antworten <3 habt mir sehr weitergeholfen  Wäre wohl ne Katastrophe geworden sonst.. xD


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Februar 2012)

sansa11 schrieb:


> So wie deine Zusammenstellung ist, find ich das ok
> 
> Beim Ram wohl dein 8GB Corsair XMS3 1600 oder?



Ja, einfach den billigsten Marken-RAM nehmen, den es gibt, und dazu gehört ja der Corsair.


----------



## sansa11 (5. Februar 2012)

Alles klar  Danke :> 
Ich zock jetz ersma Skyrim auf der alten Kiste xD auf mittleren Einstellungen.. trolol xD


----------



## sansa11 (5. Februar 2012)

Alles klar Danke  <3
Ersma Skyrim auf der alten Kiste zocken


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Februar 2012)

(btw sag mal sollte man bei skyrim die älteren elder scrolls teile von der geschichte her schon gespielt haben oder sit das egal? ich überleg mir nämlich auch das zu kaufen...man hört so viel gutes von dem spiel )


----------



## sansa11 (5. Februar 2012)

Skyrim war für mich das erste Elder Scrolls Spiel xD hab auch Oblivion. Aber erst danach gekauft^^ und nicht wirklich lang gezockt.. 1 Stunde höchstens xD Ich würd sagen man kann anfangen wo man will^^ bei der Reihe spielt man ja immer in einer anderen Zeit und einer anderen Provinz^^ Aber Skyrim kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen  Wird eigentlich niemals langweilig  Man hat immer was zu tun xD


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

man muss das "elder scrolls"-Universum nicht kennen, um es zu spielen. Wenn man sich auskennt, gibt es halt ein paar Dinge, die man schon weiß oder die man "wiedererkennt"


----------



## sansa11 (5. Februar 2012)

Seh ich auch so xD


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Februar 2012)

ok danke euch beiden  will jetzt nicht weiter vom eigentlichen thema ablenken


----------



## sansa11 (5. Februar 2012)

Gerngeschehen 
Das eigentliche Thema ist erstmal gegessen xD ich zock jetz noch ein bisschen, geh an die frische Luft und Morgen werd ich Preise vergleichen xD
Nochmals danke für die Tipps etc


----------



## sansa11 (7. Februar 2012)

Soooo, hab jetzt die Hardware.. nächstes Problem: alles eingebaut  bloß ist das Laufwerk auch IDE.. Also, Festplatte mit Windows + Laufwerk mit einem IDE Anschluss.. Folge: Kann keine CD lesen.. Fehler beim Booten: Bootmgr fehlt strg Alt Entf für neustart.. = Kein Windows installiert xD.. 
Was für ein Laufwerk würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Am besten kein allzu teures.. sollte nur Brennen können und Lesen :3

Danke<3


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Februar 2012)

Das is im Prinzip echt egal . Das hier habe ich z.B.:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz ...Das is ganz okay und bleibt auch sehr leise.


----------



## sansa11 (7. Februar 2012)

Uh, nur 17 euro?  Cool Danke! D <3


----------



## svd (7. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, wenn der "bootmgr fehlt"... du hast die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS schon richtig eingestellt, oder? Also, die Systemplatte an erster Stelle gesetzt?


----------



## sansa11 (7. Februar 2012)

Problem ist ja, die Systemplatte mit Windows hatn IDE Anschluss xD und das ist nicht mit dem Mainboard kompatibel. Genauso wie das Laufwerk. Deswegen möcht ich nen neues Laufwerk fürs erste.. dann kann ich Windows auf meine 500gb Platte machen xD auch wenns ned so dolle wär. Das Laufwerk kann ich nur an den Strom anschließen, hab aber keine Möglichkeit es mit dem Mainboard zu verbinden^^


----------



## svd (7. Februar 2012)

Ach so, du hast überhaupt keine IDE Ports mehr. Heh, na dann geht's natürlich nimmer.


----------



## sansa11 (7. Februar 2012)

Ja, eben


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Februar 2012)

Hehe , die meisten neuen Boards haben sogar gar keinen IDE-ANschluss mehr, meins z.B.


----------



## sansa11 (8. Februar 2012)

Sagte ich die ganze zeit  Achja, bei dem Händler bekam ich kein MSI Board xD Hab jetz nen Gigabyte board mit p67 Chipsatz xD und ne andere Grafikkarte.. Erster ne Radeon 6950 dann ne 6870, ned so laustungsstark aber billiger.. hätte fast 600 euro blechen müssen


----------



## sansa11 (11. Februar 2012)

Ein Problem folgt aufs nächste -,- erster nen neues Laufwerk.. gekauft.. funzt.. Windows installieren -> findet keine Festplatte.. ich checks.. Sata Kabel dran, mit Netzteil verbunden.. Check.. Funktioniert immer noch nicht -.- Externe Festplatte rausgeholt, erkennts -> Windows kann da nicht drauf installiert werden.. -.- Langsam fang ich an alles zu hassen -.-

Edit: Vorallem wirds ja im Bios angezeigt.. aber immer als "Slave" egal wo ichs reinsteck.. das Laufwerk is "Master"


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2012)

Wird die interne PLatte denn im BIOS angezeigt?

Normalerweise sollte die interne PLatte vom win7-Setup angezeigt werden, aber wenn die noch neu ist, dann musst Du sie erst partitionieren. Ist es denn eine ganz neue PLatte, oder ist es eine, die Du schonmal benutzt hast?


----------



## sansa11 (11. Februar 2012)

wird angezeigt, ja^^ wie oben im Edit beschrieben.. Die Platte ist schon benutzt, da sind auch Daten drauf.. Spiele hauptsächlich^^ und da meine alte Systemplatte ja IDE hat und nimmer kompatibel ist und ich mir derzeit nix mehr leisten kann muss ich auf diese Platte zurückgreifen.
 Die Platte ist nicht partitioniert^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2012)

ALso, Du musst die alten Partitionen löschen und dann eine oder mehrere neue machen mit dem Windows-Setup. Dann hast Du zB ein neues c: mit 80GB usw., und das kannst Du dann zur Installation von windows aussuchen. WIndows hast Du aber schonmal selber installiert, also: du weißt, wie das normalerweise geht?

Mit master und slave kann es nix zu tun haben, da es bei SATA kein master und slave gibt. An welchem SATA-Anschluss des Boards hast Du die Platte denn dran?


----------



## sansa11 (11. Februar 2012)

Naja, wie soll ich es denn partitionieren wenn das Windows-Setup die Festplatte nichtmal erkennt? 
Ja, ich weiß wie man Windows installiert xD es hapert ja immer im Auswahlmenü zum installieren von Windows, es wird ja keine Festplatte angezeigt xD
Im Moment hab ich sie im Sata2_3 Anschluss.
War auch schon im Sata3_1 Anschluss. Laufwerk is im Sata3_0 anschluss, also der erste^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2012)

Aber im BIOS wir die Platte ja erkannt... seltsam. Hast Du denn auch den richtigen Mneüounkt ausgewählt, also wirklich neu installieren und nicht so was wie "altes Windows ersetzen" ? Bei letzterem kann das setup natürlich nix finden. 


muss jetzt leider weg


----------



## sansa11 (11. Februar 2012)

Nein nein, da steht ja "update" und halt unterndrunter installieren..  da klick ich immer drauf ^^ 

Danke erstmal


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

Also, hier ist das mal schrittweise, seht es bei Dir auch so aus, bzw ab wann nicht mehr? Windows 7: So installieren Sie das Betriebssystem COMPUTER BILD  bei Bild8 zB natürlich das untere  wählen. Und bei Bild 9 müsste dann an sich die Festplatte in irgendeiner Form zu sehen sein. 

Nachher ist nur das Sata-Kabel defekt, vlt. versuch mal ein anderes.


----------



## sansa11 (12. Februar 2012)

Also bei Bild 8 nehm ich immer das untere. Bei Bild 9 hab ich garnix zur auswahl.
Hab auch schon nen anderes Sata Kabel verwendet^^
Aber was ich herausgefunden habe.. Wenn ich bei Bild 5 auf Computerreperaturoptionen gehe, kann ich die Eingabeaufforderung öffnen.. Da ich auch gelesen habe dass Windows eine formatierte Festplatte benötigt hab ich erstmal die Festplatte mit dem Befehl format c: formatiert.. Hat allerdings nichts gebracht.. Dann wollte ich eine Partition erstellen, wie du sagtest mit etwa 80gb - über die Eingabeaufforderung
-> diskpart
-> list disk
-> select disk 0
-> create partition primary size=80000 

Dann gab er mir nen Text wo irgendwas stand von wegen MBR ... und es sei möglicherweise zu wenig Speicherplatz vorhanden ( was nicht sein kann da 500 GB frei sind) und bla.. soweit wäre ich also xD

Hab auch die ultimate boot cd runtergeladen und gestartet.. aber ich verstehe die Tools nicht wie ich eine Partition erstelle xD


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

An sich musst Du mit dem win7-Setup paritionieren können, und das formatieren kommt dann danach erst. Das muss man auf keinen Fallmit der Eingabeaufforderung machen müssen.

Kannst Du die Platte mal an einem anderen PC testen, ob die noch okay ist?


----------



## sansa11 (12. Februar 2012)

Nein geht leider nicht^^
Aber sie müsste eigentlich funktionieren. Da ich bei diesem Computerreperaturdingens auf die festplatte zugreifen konnte und auch den Inhalt sehen konnte.
Achja, wenn ich die Mainboard DVD reinmache und dieses XpressRecovery2 von Gigabyte starten will meckert er dass die Kapazität von 2TB überschritten ist oder so ähnlich.. ich kann nichts klicken, die CD fährt raus und wieder rein und der PC startet neu xD Ich versteh dich Welt nichtmehr^^ ich mach mal Fotos..


----------



## sansa11 (12. Februar 2012)

xpressrecovery
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
sichtbare festplatte in windows

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting 
partition

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
keine festplatte


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn dieses xpress recovery? Kann es sein, dass Du ein windows-DVD nur als Recovery-Version hast? Dann kann es sein, dass Du windows evlt. nur auf einem PC installieren kannst mit dem Mainboard deines alten PCs. 

Schreib doch mal bitte auf, was Du alles an Bauteilen jetzt neu gekauft hast. Oder vlt. mach mal einen neuen Thread auf und beschreib das Problem da nochmal inkl, aller Komponenten.


----------

